# Making progress on my NBC theme



## father of Justice (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow that all looks great!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

any progress on this? I need to redo my body of my Oogie costume, I made it too "skinny" and the inflatable part wont inflate right, lol.


----------

